

How to use drop shadows with CSS3 - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-use-drop-shadows-with-css3/27101

======
lutusp
> The first one, the filter is for IE ... the webkit tag is for Chrome and
> Safari, and the moz-box-shadow tag is for Firefox.

Ah, yes, the standards-compliant Web we've all been waiting for.

